# Buying a cheap car or small cheap van



## Callumnelson (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi there,

I'm looking to travel up through Greece and into Europe. I was wondering how easy and how cheap it is to buy a used car or used small van. Are the going rate quite cheap in Greece?

Cheers

Callum


----------



## sheps14me (Oct 16, 2016)

Callum, from what I can make out, you have to be tax registered to buy a car. Then depending on engine size declared income here to support owning the car. Sounds crazy but I know many Greeks here and and i
they all say the same. A simple 1.4 lt engine will mean you have to decare something like 5000 euro income.
Then the cars are dear! Well over 2000 for an old one.
maybe buy it from where you are now and run it here. Normally no problems unless you are in an accident!
good luck!


----------



## diana_ri (Oct 18, 2016)

You will do better on prices outside of Athens. I live on an island and I found that there are always good deals if you spend time looking for them. Word of mouth is the best way to find a deal on the islands. If you try to find a reasonable price in Athens, it will take you longer because people are always trying to make a score, especially if you are a tourist and not used to dealing with Greeks. Look in towns/areas/villages that are outside of Athens and ask in a cafe or taverna. The waiters/waitresses always know who is looking to sell a car or van. Good luck.


----------

